# My betta is so obsessed with food!



## bettabetter (Sep 26, 2012)

Ever since I first got my betta, Leo, he has had an obsession with food. I have read stories on here where bettas will not eat for up to 3 weeks when they first get home! but the second I dropped my first pellet into my fishes tank, he jumped for it right away. within 2 days I had taught him to follow my finger around the tank, and if he did, he would be rewarded with food. Then he started to think that whenever I came up to the tank he would receive food. Now he recognizes the lid of the food opening, and he flips out, darting all around!! 
Also, he kept seeing the food in the see-through container, and attacking it through the glass, so for his own safety I moved the food container onto my desk across the room.
This week, he spotted the food from ACROSS THE ROOM and tried to attack the glass again!
So on Tuesday I moved the food container out of sight and into my closet. but now he has started to believe that whenever I go into my closet he will get food. He is so crazy for food, words cannot describe :-D He flips out whenever he thinks he is getting food! and it's not like he's overly hungry, I feed him 2 pellets in the evening, 2 in the morning, and even the occasional bloodworm treat.
Once, I gave him a new decoration (an anemone plant) and he tried to eat it! He literally put is whole mouth around the plant :roll:
Then there was a little piece of dust or something in his tank, and he tried to eat that, but then spit it out realizing it wasn't food. Then he saw it again 5 minutes later, and tried to eat it again. Then spit it out again. He continued this for about 20 minutes before I decided to scoop out the little particle :lol:
Is anyone else's betta this obsessed with food?!?!
I keep reading things about bettas refusing to eat, and it always makes me laugh a little 
I just really wanted to post this funny little story.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

my girl is like that. any time i even look at her she thinks she is going to be fed. she begs for food all the time. anything that falls in her tank, she thinks is food, fluff, dust, doesn't matter. when i am vacuuming her gravel she chases the waste that goes up the tube because she thinks it is food. when i am feeding my boy, whose tank is right next to hers, she chases the glass as i am feeding him because she is trying to get his food. we call her piggy fishy lol.


----------



## bettabetter (Sep 26, 2012)

Jexx said:


> my girl is like that. any time i even look at her she thinks she is going to be fed. she begs for food all the time. anything that falls in her tank, she thinks is food, fluff, dust, doesn't matter. when i am vacuuming her gravel she chases the waste that goes up the tube because she thinks it is food. when i am feeding my boy, whose tank is right next to hers, she chases the glass as i am feeding him because she is trying to get his food. we call her piggy fishy lol.


Haha, yea, it's good to know my fish isn't the only one to do this :-D
I call mine piggy sometimes too :roll:


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

I think it is soo cute though. Your betta sounds like a puppy haha.


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

bettabetter said:


> Once, I gave him a new decoration (an anemone plant) and he tried to eat it! He literally put is whole mouth around the plant :roll:


:lol::lol::lol:

Classic!


----------



## DreamerHorse (Dec 22, 2012)

Lol, I fed little Azure some bloodworms and she went crazy. Valentine was jealous, as he kept bumping into his tank wall. He wanted them too. xD


----------



## kimt (Mar 5, 2013)

My crown tail sure does love his groceries. He gets so hopeful anytime anyone walks within 3 feet of his tank.

That is hilarious though! What a smart fish!


----------



## bettabetter (Sep 26, 2012)

Polkadot said:


> :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Classic!


Haha I know right :-D


----------



## bettabetter (Sep 26, 2012)

DreamerHorse said:


> Lol, I fed little Azure some bloodworms and she went crazy. Valentine was jealous, as he kept bumping into his tank wall. He wanted them too. xD


Yea, I am sure Leo would too. Once I opened the container, but then didn't give him a bloodworm, and he seemed mad at me for the rest of the day until i finally gave him some. :lol:


----------

